# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Cilat jane te marrurat e shtetit shqiptar?

## chino

Pyetje per ekonomistet gjegjesisht politikanet apo njerez tjere me njohuri te tilla. Si do i pergjigjeshit nje miku joshqiptar qe pyet: "Nga cfare jeton Shqiperia?" 
Ku mund te informohet qytetari mbi kete? 

Te njejtat pyetje bej ne lidhje me Kosoven.

Pershendetje


*

----------


## landi45

me eksport politike e thashethemesh jetojne te dyja

----------


## Kreksi

A mund te jetoje shteti vetem ngatatimet ?

----------


## drague

KREKS  Berlini jeton vetem nga tatimet.

nuk ka fabrika me .vetem kantiere ndertimi.

----------

